# Portfolio Help



## nickorto (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi All:

1) Happy New Year. Hope everyone had a safe and happy holidays.

2) I'm currently trying to reorganize my portfolio website and don't have too many people to turn to for some other perspectives. I recently was fortunate enough to talk to a creative director of a advertising agency and they had mentioned that maybe my website could be more focused on the type of market/avenue I wanted to branch into after my time in Art school. I was wondering if I could get some feedback on if I were to organize my images into 3 categories.

The 3 categories would be broadly: Spirits (Commercial work)(with dropdown tabs of Cocktails, A bar I did some work for and a Vodka Brand I am doing work for), Portraiture (with dropdown tabs of more editorial portraiture work I have done and some Fashion work) and lastly some documentarian style work (with dropdown tabs of the 2021 election capture in Boston MA and a series I did on a museum strike) 

I apologize if this was hard to follow but essentially I am grouping 3 things I enjoy image making of and are consolidating them into 3 separate groups. I am not 100% which direction I would like to go and know I do not need to know now but I was wondering what some other people thought about this was of organizing images. Is this too busy? Would you lose interest? 

Any feedback is appreciated!

Cheers.


----------



## weepete (Jan 5, 2022)

I've given this quite a bit of thought myself, and ended up deciding I didn't like splitting things up into collections, despite most pro websites taking that route. The few that I found that took me straight into the work I much preferred as a viewer. 

But, that's what I like and think is best for me personally. I could totally understand why someone that wants to see spesific examples of work would prefer it split into easily navigable sections where they cold look at examples of what they are after quickly, especially if they are assessing multiple photographers at a similar time.

I think you need to think about your target market and decide the quickest way to get your best shots in front of them. After all, that's the purpose of a website.

I'd seriously think about splitting your work into two websites, one for your editorial content, and one for your other commercial work. I know there's a few photographers who do similar stuff with commercial and wedding work, as the two target markets are different, with virtually no crossover and it lets them talior each workstream to the market more effectivley.


----------

